# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Διάσπαση προσοχής και αυτοεκτίμηση ...

## turtle

Εσάς πως έχει επηρρεάσει η διάσπαση προσοχής την αυτοεκτίμηση σας ; 

Εγώ ομολογώ πως πάντα φοβάμαι μη και δεν φανώ άξια των προσδοκιών του εργοδότη ασπούμε .. δεν είμαι αρκετά καλή ή όσο θα ήθελα .. και αυτό με κάνει ντροπαλή και να κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου ...

παρολαυτά το πάλεψα με θεράπεια συνδηαστική περίπου τέσσερα χρόνια

----------


## Macgyver

Εγω πασχω απο διασπαση προσοχης , λογω κτθλψης , αλλα δεν εχω ελλειψη αυτοεκτιμησης , δεν νομιζω οτι συνδεονται αυτα τα δυο .......

----------


## turtle

συνδέονται απόλυτα στη διαταραχή ελλειματικής προσοχής mac.. δυστηχώς..

----------


## Macgyver

A , μαλιστα , δεν τοξερα .......

----------


## Delmem210118a

εμαθα να κανω λιστες, και να προσπαθω πααααρα πολυ. ετσι ειμαι αποτελεσματικη και τυπικη στη δουλεια μου. οταν εχεις κατι γραμμενο μπροστα σου, μια εκκρεμοτητα, θα πρεπει να τηνκανεις,δε θα τηνξεχασεις! εχω καλα αποτελεσματα με πααααρα πολυ προσπαθεια βεβαια απο μεριας μου αλλα αυτο δε χρειαζεται να το ξερει κανενας αλλος

----------


## turtle

έχεις δίκιο ice cream δεν υπάρχει κατανόηση .. δυστηχώς .. κι αυτό δεν είναι βοηθητικό στις δουλειές .. ειδικά αν συνεργάζεσαι με ανθρώπους που προσπαθούν να "σου σκάψουν το λάκο "

----------


## προσωπικες διαφορες

> εμαθα να κανω λιστες, και να προσπαθω πααααρα πολυ. ετσι ειμαι αποτελεσματικη και τυπικη στη δουλεια μου. οταν εχεις κατι γραμμενο μπροστα σου, μια εκκρεμοτητα, θα πρεπει να τηνκανεις,δε θα τηνξεχασεις! εχω καλα αποτελεσματα με πααααρα πολυ προσπαθεια βεβαια απο μεριας μου αλλα αυτο δε χρειαζεται να το ξερει κανενας αλλος


Εμένα μου βάζουν οι άλλοι λίστες!! Αν δεις το γραφείο μου είναι γεμάτο από χαρτάκια που μου αφήνουν.Διότι σε αυτή την δουλειά είμαι 20 χρόνια πλέον και με έχουν μάθει πως λειτουργώ
Και σε εμένα βοηθάνε οι λίστες αυτές αλλά πρέπει να μην έχουν πάνω διαφορετική προθεσμία απο *τώρα*.Αν μου αφήσουν πχ χαρτάκι που λέει ότι πχ μέχρι την παρασκευή 6-10-2017 ώρα 19.00 πρέπει να γίνει η τάδε δουλειά και είναι κάτι που δεν θα το κάνω με ευχαρίστηση ή απαιτεί σημαντική συγκέντρωση ή δεν μου κεντρίζει πολύ το ενδιαφέρον μου είναι σίγουρο ότι θα την αφήσω τελευταία στιγμή.
Το ζητούμενο είναι να καταφέρνεις να δουλέψεις τα θετικά σου σημεία.Που θετικό σημείο της ΔΕΠ-Υ είναι ότι μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα ταυτόχρονα και να σκέφτεσαι έξω από τα συνηθισμένα στον τομέα που σου αρέσει.
Η αναβλητικότητα στα πάντα είναι κάτι που μου έχει στοιχίσει και συνεχίζει να μου στοιχίζει αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το αλλάξω αυτό.πχ πέρα από ότι αφήνω για την τελευταία προθεσμία τα projects της δουλειάς,αφήνω τελευταία μέρα τους λογαριασμούς,κοινόχρηστα,τ α πάντα όλα.Οτι με παίρνει να το αναβάλλω,το αναβάλλω και η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν νιώθω καν τύψεις γιαυτό.
Και γενικά έχω ένα θεματάκι με τις προτεραιότητες.Απολαμβάνω να αγχώνομαι και να τρέχω την τελευταία στιγμή.πχ τώρα στις 19.00 υπάρχει σημαντική δουλειά που πρέπει να βγει και εγώ χαζεύω εδώ στο φόρουμ,παίζω song pop στο κινητό και παράλληλα κάνω και την δουλειά χαλαρααααα...
Οπως επίσης δεν έχω καταφέρει να παλέψω και την υπερκινητικότητα και την ανάγκη μου συνεχώς να απασχολώ τα χέρια μου και τα πόδια μου.γιαυτό όλοι μου οι στυλοί είναι φαγωμένοι και σπάω συνεχώς τις καρέκλες του γραφείου μου λόγω της συνεχούς μου κίνησης πέρα-δώθε.Μικρός έκανα ζημιές έτσι από βαρεμάρα και με μαλώνανε και όλο έλεγα ότι θα συμμορφωθώ και πάλι έκανα τα ίδια

----------


## Delmem210118a

εγω με τα χρονια σταματησα να αναβαλλω.. το θεμα ειναι οτι με την αφηρημαδα που με δερνει δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανω σωστη δουλεια σε καμια περιπτωση.. οποτε στο χρονο που περισευει τρεχω να διορθωσω τις βλακειες μου....

----------


## iwannaaa

> Εσάς πως έχει επηρρεάσει η διάσπαση προσοχής την αυτοεκτίμηση σας ; 
> 
> Εγώ ομολογώ πως πάντα φοβάμαι μη και δεν φανώ άξια των προσδοκιών του εργοδότη ασπούμε .. δεν είμαι αρκετά καλή ή όσο θα ήθελα .. και αυτό με κάνει ντροπαλή και να κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου ...
> 
> παρολαυτά το πάλεψα με θεράπεια συνδηαστική περίπου τέσσερα χρόνια


Και εγω εχω διασπαση προσοχης και η υπερπροσπαθεια η δικια μ φαινεται τιποτα στους αλλους

----------


## turtle

καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα Ιωάννα ..

----------


## προσωπικες διαφορες

και εγώ όταν ήμουν στην ηλικία σου ιωάννα υπερπροσπάθεια έκανα και δεν αναγνωριζόταν από κανέναν.Οι γονείς μου τεμπέλη με έλεγαν συνεχώς και μουτ φωνάζανε που δεν ήμουν άριστος μαθητής.Ακόμη και όταν πήρα την διάγνωση της δεπυ ποτέ δεν το δέχθηκαν και συνέχισαν να με λένε απλά ευθυνόφοβο και τεμπέλη.

----------


## giannis000

εγω διαγνωστηκα απο 2α δημοτικου. τα συμτωματα τα ειχα ολλα κ εντονα σε ολλη την παιδικη μου κ εφηβηκη μου ζωη. μεζι με τικς μαζι με ψυχαναγκαστικες σκεψεις μαζι με ψυχαναγκασμουςκ μαζι με ανχωδη καταθληπτικη διαταραχη κ μαζι με παρορμητικοτιτα.κ με μαθησιακες δυσκολιες σε μεγαλο βαθμο. κ με ειχε καταστρεψει ολλα τα σχολικα μου χρονια. στα μεσα λυκειου αρχησα να ψαχνωμαι κ να προσπαθω να αλλαξω κατι σολο το μπουρδελο αυτο. κ δηγα σηγα αρχισα να γινωμια καπως καλα. αλλα ναι ακομα εχω θεμα κακης αυτοεικονας. κ ακομα καποια πραγματα συνεχιζουν

Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannis000

ειναι ασχημο ρ γαμωτο. κ αδικο. κ γω θαθελα να ημουν σαν ολλα ταλα τα παιδια. κ γω θαθελα να μπορω να εχω σχεσεις με τον κοσμο. κ γω θαθελα πολλα αλλα γαμισετα

Εστάλη από Redmi 4A στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Remedy

> έχεις δίκιο ice cream δεν υπάρχει κατανόηση .. δυστηχώς .. κι αυτό δεν είναι βοηθητικό στις δουλειές .. ειδικά αν συνεργάζεσαι με ανθρώπους που προσπαθούν να "σου σκάψουν το λάκο "


στις δουλειες, παντα καποιοι θα σου σκαβουν τον λακκο.
εχει απολυτο δικιο η αισκριμ.
βρες τους μηχανισμους να συγκεντρωνεσαι, αλλα μην τα λες αυτα σε κανεναν απο την δουλεια σου.
δεν θα βρεις στηριξη, το αντιθετο. θα λειτουργησει εναντιον σου.

----------


## georgef1

> Εσάς πως έχει επηρρεάσει η διάσπαση προσοχής την αυτοεκτίμηση σας ; 
> 
> Εγώ ομολογώ πως πάντα φοβάμαι μη και δεν φανώ άξια των προσδοκιών του εργοδότη ασπούμε .. δεν είμαι αρκετά καλή ή όσο θα ήθελα .. και αυτό με κάνει ντροπαλή και να κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου ...
> 
> παρολαυτά το πάλεψα με θεράπεια συνδηαστική περίπου τέσσερα χρόνια


Έχω σοβαρό πρόβλημα προσοχής, δεν έχω επίσημα διάγνωση ADHD ή ADD (μάλιστα πήγα σε εξειδικευμένο κέντρο και μου είπαν ότι δεν έχω Διαταραχή Ελλειμματικής Προσοχής επειδή όταν πήγαινα σχολείο δεν ξεχνούσα την τσάντα μου ή δεν διάβαζα λάθος μαθήματα για την άλλη μέρα κλπ). Από τον καιρό που άρχισα να μένω πολύ πίσω στα μαθήματα ξεκίνησα να πιστεύω ότι είμαι χαζός (που μπορεί και να ισχύει) και κατώτερος από τους άλλους. Ακόμα χειρότερο το ότι ντρέπομαι να είμαι χαζός, επομένως καθημερινά ζω έναν εφιάλτη για το πως θα το κρύψω, ή πως θα μιλήσω και πως θα φερθώ για να φανώ έξυπνος (δηλαδή μακριά από το χαζός). Η κατρακύλα της αυτοεκτίμησης μεγάλη...

----------

